# Tesofensine



## El Hereje (Dec 15, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## K1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Never heard of it...What is it's function/use?!


----------



## El Hereje (Dec 15, 2017)

K1 said:


> Never heard of it...What is it's function/use?!





Appetite suppressant/calorie burner.  Originally developed for Parkinson’s.  I have found some literature on it but I’m most concerned with cardiovascular related side effects.


----------



## K1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting...Hopefully some of the other guys with experience on this chime in.


----------



## El Hereje (Dec 15, 2017)

K1 said:


> Interesting...Hopefully some of the other guys with experience on this chime in.





I’m looking at it to counter hunger from intermittent fasting or from boldone compounds.  I’m not the best with researching trial medicines like this.  Never used anything exotic.


----------



## FirstHorseMan66 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey brother,

I just found out about this product myself and did some research. Seems like it acts on the brain in order to trick it into decreasing appetite. There's been some research to back it up but I've never tried it and I do not know anyone that has. We are actually going to be carrying it soon and if we need a logger, would you be interested?


----------



## El Hereje (Dec 15, 2017)

FirstHorseMan66 said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> I just found out about this product myself and did some research. Seems like it acts on the brain in order to trick it into decreasing appetite. There's been some research to back it up but I've never tried it and I do not know anyone that has. We are actually going to be carrying it soon and if we need a logger, would you be interested?





Absolutely.  Thank you.  The increased heart rate and blood pressure are the two potential sides I am most concerned about.  From what I’ve read so far I don’t doubt it is effective, but again I am not the best at this type of research.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 15, 2017)

When I get some free time I'll hit up pubmed and google scholar for medical journals, clinical studies and any accredited research. Keep in mind some studies are purely in vitro and or speculation based on mathematical theory mixed with little understood biochemestry. Im not a scientist or brainiac but i have well educated professional in many fields that I can ask for their opinions on topics. It may take some time but I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## El Hereje (Dec 15, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> When I get some free time I'll hit up pubmed and google scholar for medical journals, clinical studies and any accredited research. Keep in mind some studies are purely in vitro and or speculation based on mathematical theory mixed with little understood biochemestry. Im not a scientist or brainiac but i have well educated professional in many fields that I can ask for their opinions on topics. It may take some time but I'll see what I can dig up.





Much appreciated brother!!  I’m sure everyone will benefit from having as much information as possible on it.  Looks very promising.


----------



## odin (Dec 16, 2017)

Never heard of it or even googled it. If it has that effect on your brain it would be worthwhile researching what else it does to the brain. Anything that can mess about with neurotransmitters especially monoamines would be best avoided by certain people.


----------



## squatster (Dec 16, 2017)

odin said:


> Never heard of it or even googled it. If it has that effect on your brain it would be worthwhile researching what else it does to the brain. Anything that can mess about with neurotransmitters especially monoamines would be best avoided by certain people.


What peole would need to stay away from it?


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 16, 2017)

Well probably diabetics, anorexic and mentally disabled people off the bat. I'll look into it. Im sure anyone with a health issue probably should not fuck around with dieting enhancers.

Great question to ask!


----------



## Victory (Dec 16, 2017)

Curious how this turns out. I will be following that log. I could do with something like this when dieting as I have a big appetite and crave carbs when I lower them.


----------

